# Japanese Dragon Moray And Annularis Angel



## Rickky88 (Oct 3, 2011)

Jus a few shots of my eel and angel


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Very nice eel and angel









how long you had the dragon for?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm likewise interested in the moray--also wondering what you feed and how often?


----------



## Rickky88 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you guys....i have had him for about 6 months now...amd he is a beast...he eats fresh shrimp squid krill silversides he really isn't picky.... =)


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

That guy is awesome love the coloration... and that angel is killer









do you have any full tank shots?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah! great pictures... keep them coming!

Info on the tank like equipment and filtration?


----------



## Rickky88 (Oct 3, 2011)

Right now they are hanging out in a 40 breeder...but I have my 150xH set up ready to go in a couple days with 2 Fluval fx5s...Putting my Dragon moray annularis angel green moray and epaulette shark in.... Can't wait


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I hope you got a bigger tank in mind like 2'-3' wide... personaly im not a fan of sharks in captivity esp in small tanks.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

bob351 said:


> I hope you got a bigger tank in mind like 2'-3' wide... personaly im not a fan of sharks in captivity esp in small tanks.


Epaulette sharks are more like eels than anything... they are adapted to confined spaces, and "crawl around" more than swim in the open water column. a 180 or 220 at full size would prob suit it fine.

They however are NOT good tankmates for angels, triggers, puffers etc... because they are an easy target.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't wanna french kiss that eel no matter how beautiful he may be.


----------



## IIICroweIII (Aug 13, 2011)

thats a smoking Dragon morey!!! I want one for my own personal collection. I love the rock aslo with the angel! great great eel!


----------



## Bentho (Jun 10, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## Yeges (May 27, 2013)

I really love how beautiful the angel fish is. It must be nice to get to see that every day. The dragon is equally awesome in its own way. Thanks for sharing, makes me envious of your tank.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome pics!...


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

That's is awesome! Can't wait to see it in the new tank!


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

My piranhas are great, but I spend much more time with my marine fish. That dragon is awesome! So is the annularis...I'm jealous!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

salt water never ceases to amaze me. the colors...just amazing. but ive never ventured into it. I wouldn't know the first thing of sw tanks. but I love when you guys show them off.

that eel is really awesome looking. its really insane how many forms and shapes of animals there are in nature. just crazy


----------

